# Replacing/ upgrading my suspension



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I have an 04, and I'm looking for some input. 
Id like to improve what was the stock handling... 160k miles ago.


----------



## sg3080 (Sep 14, 2013)

Radius rod bushings are a must. I have every bushing replaced with BC coilovers and I love the way it handles.


----------

